# Naruto as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Mar 18, 2012)

Naruto is shown here using the Natsu fighting style with dual short swords, in this case represented with a pair of kunai. The fighting style is most appropriate not only for the available weapons but given that Natsu is based on Naruto's character background, both being visually and audibly loud ninja with a demon sealed inside them, not to mention Natsu's hairstyle has nine ponytails as part of her design. Both Naruto's standard outfit and Sage mode with awesome rocking cape are presented. The multiple elements used in the design combined pretty well especially in the standard outfit and I was able to make use of extra textures and the three special item slots to get all the details placed. The black jacket has an orange square texture wrapped around to get the two tone pattern, and the logo on the back is the same used in the Konoha flak jacket for Rock Lee and Shikamaru. The left shoulder strap is made up of a helmet accessory design of a similar shape. Used a scar pattern on the standard version for the face whiskers, which was also used for the gills on Kisame. 

In the Sage mode version the jacket used was not compatable with the belt, but I was able to use a black texture on the pants on the beltline as a substitute to keep the same color pattern. The jacket is made up of three elements with the jacket itself on the upper body, some shoulder pauldrons and the arm sleeves from the Akatsuki cloak as used on Kisame and Konan. For the face since only one facepaint texture could be applied I opted to swap the scar/whiskers with a makeup pattern to represent the the Sage frog eye shadow, along with switching the eye color from blue to gold. The main scroll incorporates the same texture pattern as used for Tenten. Since it was mostly obscured by the cloak in the usual position on the lower back I moved it to the right leg instead.












Characters created:


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn Naruto grew


----------



## Kiss (Mar 18, 2012)

Very good. I like his outfit. :33


----------



## sweetmelissa (Mar 18, 2012)

he looks smexy.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 18, 2012)

Kiss said:


> Very good. I like his outfit. :33



Yeah, his outfit is awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Bloo (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you should have put a different hair style on him, and is it possible to put his whiskers on?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 20, 2012)

How do you get photos? I mean i have thumbnails too, but how would I get them on my comp?Would i need xblive for that?


----------



## Violence (Mar 21, 2012)

he looks great!


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 21, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> How do you get photos? I mean i have thumbnails too, but how would I get them on my comp?Would i need xblive for that?



Not sure if XBOX 360 has a save screenshot feature but with the PS3 under the Photo section in the XMB menu there is a screenshot function that can be used while in-game which saves to a picture folder on the console hard drive. I can then copy the picture folder to a USB thumbdrive and from there transfer to my computer and upload to a photo hosting site.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)

His face gets me every time. Nice job xD


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 23, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Not sure if XBOX 360 has a save screenshot feature but with the PS3 under the Photo section in the XMB menu there is a screenshot function that can be used while in-game which saves to a picture folder on the console hard drive. I can then copy the picture folder to a USB thumbdrive and from there transfer to my computer and upload to a photo hosting site.



Damn, nice.  I probably could do that, haveta check.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 8, 2012)

I know its all Soul Caliber can give you, but the shoulders are too broad and he has a girl crotch (maybe Sai saw a Soul Caliber naked Naruto)


----------



## Plush (Jun 8, 2012)

_Naruto, you handsome grown-up, you... _


----------

